# Do I Need Gravel Or Sand To Breed My Piranhas?



## Piranha4Life (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a pair of piranhas that is male and female. My question is do I need to put gravel or sand for these piranhas to breed? Also If you guys say "yes" than should I use gravel or sand??


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

How do you know their male and female? Were they proven breeders? I usually see breeders using gravel.


----------



## Piranha4Life (Feb 3, 2011)

I got these 2 piranhas from my cousin and he use to breed them and now I'm taking over his hobby!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Either is fine. As long as the gravel isn't too large its fine. They liek to move the substrate to dig a pit so they can move sand or small to medium gravel so just don't use large rocks.

They probably would still breed on any substrate but i like to make it farily natural so that they can dig a pit. I would think they would even breed in a bare bottom tank though it may take them a bit logner befer they are comfortable enough to breed.

If you jy=ust got them id let them settle for a month or two and if they dont start breeding by themselves mayby try to stimulate them if your looking to raise the fry.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Don't forget about peat.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Gravel. A couple days after they spawn the eggs with hatch n wiggle into the gravel. This is when you want to siphon them out. I like blk gravel for ease of seeing the eggs. & peat isn't necessary for rbp.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Stick with gravel. I have sand in my tank and you will lose a lot of eggs because they get buried and smother, and also you will inevitably suck up some sand when retrieving fry, which will get into your fry tank and trap debris. I am going to change my setup this year, removing sand from their favorite nesting areas and replacing it with gravel.


----------

